# Headlight Eyelid and Tail Light Overlay Group Buy!!



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Mixxed Auto Design Group Buy!
**
HOW IT WORKS:
Step 1. Post or PM us your Vinyl Overlay choice and we will add you to the list. 
Step 3. We will PM you at the close of the group buy asking for your PayPal Email. We will then send you an invoice to pay via PayPal.
Step 4. Pay for the invoice and you're all set! Your order will ship out once payment has cleared 


Carbon Fiber Eyelids:**
*







*


Tail Light Overlays (Smoked):
*









*
Tail Light Overlays (Red):**







*

*Contact:*
*Email: [email protected]*
*PM: *
*
*
*Payment & Shipping Information*
*
*
*Group Buy Ends: Sunday, March 9th*
*Payment: Payment can be sent to [email protected]. Do not pay until the group buy ends.*
*
*
*Pricing Tiers: MSRP is $35.00 Shipped (Carbon Fiber Eyelids)*
*- Tier 1 (1-5 Units): $32.00 Shipped**
*- Tier 2 (6-10 Units): $28.00 Shipped**
*- Tier 3 (11-15 Units): $25.00 Shipped**
*- Tier 4 (16+ Units): $22.00 Shipped**
*
*
*Pricing Tiers: MSRP is $20.00 Shipped (Smoked & Red Tail Light Overlays)*
*- Tier 1 (1-5 Units): $15.00 Shipped**
*- Tier 2 (6-10 Units): $12.00 Shipped**
*- Tier 3 (11+ Units): $10.00 Shipped**
*
*
*Carbon Fiber Eyelids:*
*1. **Slammed2014Eco*
*2. **Davy1100**
3.*
*4.*
*5.*
*6.*
*7.*
*8.*
*9.*
*10.*
*
*
*
*
*Tail Light Over Lays (SMOKED/RED):*
*1. **Chris H - Red*
*2. **endub - Red*
*3. **ehousel - Red*
*4. **Rayray718 - Smoke*
*5. **dhicks01 - Red & Smoke*
*6. **Davy1100 - Smoke*
*7. **Merc6 - Red*
*8.*
*9.*
*10.*




**Shipped:* Group Buy Price Includes First Class USPS Shipping within the Lower-48 States. California Residents will be charged Sales Tax. Canada shipping charge is $10.00 additional.[/B]
*KEY:*
*P** - Paid*
*NR** - No Response*


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

How hard is it to put on the tail light overlays? Also how dark are they and do they have the reverse light cut out? Will these cover the entire tail light?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> How hard is it to put on the tail light overlays? Also how dark are they and do they have the reverse light cut out? Will these cover the entire tail light?


Extremely easy, they're pre-cut with a curve to wrap around your tail lights for a quick & simple install.

They aren't all that dark, you still have more than enough light output. The overlays ONLY cover the clear areas of the tail lights, as you can see between the smoked and red examples.


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Put me down for the red tail light overlays. 
Thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

endub said:


> Put me down for the red tail light overlays.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Awesome! 

List updated, lets get some more guys signed up for some savings! Remember, the more people who sign up, the cheaper the overlays are per person.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I don't see a step 2. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

So the overlays for the tails don't cover the entire light? The pictures won't load on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

TheKidJoey said:


> So the overlays for the tails don't cover the entire light? The pictures won't load on my phone at the moment.


No, only the clear lower parts of the tail lights.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

If these wouls have covered the entire light i would have been all for it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> If these wouls have covered the entire light i would have been all for it.


There is no kit that we can offer that comes pre-cut to cover the entire tail light, as the amount of curves on the outter tail lights, and lengths of surfaces are too extreme. However we also sell tint as a roll that you can install yourself.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Put me in for the eyelids... Gonna get them painted to match.. I assume this wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Put me in for the eyelids... Gonna get them painted to match.. I assume this wouldn't be a problem?


You mean paint over the carbon fiber? I wouldn't suggest it.

What I can do is talk to Adam about getting you a set of eyelids cut in red carbon fiber seeing as you have the candy red paint. Either way I would recommend going with the black CF, as it might not match, but the contrast looks good.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, I'd like to get it to match the red tintcoat paint was the idea I had.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yes, I'd like to get it to match the red tintcoat paint was the idea I had.


I will add you to the list for now and will talk with Adam tomorrow about it in more depth and get back to you.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

*
Carbon Fiber Eyelids:











Tail Light Overlays (Smoked):








*




It seems the first two pictures aren't showing up for me. I'm interested in both the smoked and the eyelids.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

rayray718 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed the links and added you to the list.

@Slammed2014Eco:

I talked with Adam and he said you're more than free to try and paint over the vinyl, his only concern is whether or not it will stick to the vinyl being that the Carbon Fiber has a glossy finish to it. What we can do is send you eyelids in a matte white that will be easier to paint, unless you're looking for the CF weave pattern in which case we will send you the advertised set.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Actually smurfenstein, now that I see the images, can you out me down for the just the tail lights?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dhicks01 (Jul 20, 2013)

How easy is the install for the tail light overlays? And are they removable?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

rayray718 said:


> Actually smurfenstein, now that I see the images, can you out me down for the just the tail lights?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Will do! And if you're questionable about how they look up close I have more pictures of the eyelids from afar.

The set looks really good in person.



dhicks01 said:


> How easy is the install for the tail light overlays? And are they removable?


Extremely easy, the pieces are cut from a template specifically curved to aid in applying the overlay. It took me only 5 minutes to install the overlays on all 4 pieces of the tail lights on my friend's 2LT.

My advice would be to line up the curve of the big circle above the top of the window, then flatten down the back side face before wrapping it around the side to the point on the outside two tail lights. It helps to lightly place the overlays, then use a squeegee or a credit car/driver's license to flatten it on and make sure it adheres thoroughly.

EDIT: They are also very easy to remove if needed. Simply pick at the corner of an overlay with your fingernail or a razor blade(be careful!) and pull it off. Same as you would with Plasti-Dip, although it will be harder, and require more force to pull it up off your light.


----------



## dhicks01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Extremely easy, the pieces are cut from a template specifically curved to aid in applying the overlay. It took me only 5 minutes to install the overlays on all 4 pieces of the tail lights on my friend's 2LT.
> 
> My advice would be to line up the curve of the big circle above the top of the window, then flatten down the back side face before wrapping it around the side to the point on the outside two tail lights. It helps to lightly place the overlays, then use a squeegee or a credit car/driver's license to flatten it on and make sure it adheres thoroughly.
> 
> EDIT: They are also very easy to remove if needed. Simply pick at the corner of an overlay with your fingernail or a razor blade(be careful!) and pull it off. Same as you would with Plasti-Dip, although it will be harder, and require more force to pull it up off your light.


Can you put me down for the tail light overlays in both colors.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

hi i would like the eyelids and the smoke tail lens covers could you give me a price for postage to northern ireland , united kingdom postcode is bt40 2hr thanks


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Too bad you didnt make a set of overlays to go over the marker light that are in the front bumper. Id be interested in those.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Add me to the cherry red overlays list. Now I just need to do something about the chrome trunk lid bar.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

dhicks01 said:


> Can you put me down for the tail light overlays in both colors.


Added to the list!



Davy1100 said:


> hi i would like the eyelids and the smoke tail lens covers could you give me a price for postage to northern ireland , united kingdom postcode is bt40 2hr thanks


Added you to the list, I will let Adam know and contact you through PM when I get a shipping estimate. Just to clarify, the difference in shipping between the normal rate for the 48 states and Ireland will be added onto the group buy price.



Blue_RS said:


> Too bad you didnt make a set of overlays to go over the marker light that are in the front bumper. Id be interested in those.


Stay tuned, we should have side marker overlays made and available for purchase soon. If you want you can PM me and we can send you a small roll of tint and you can do it yourself.



Merc6 said:


> Add me to the cherry red overlays list. Now I just need to do something about the chrome trunk lid bar.


Added to the list, and depending on your want we can send you a roll of gloss/matte/metallic black, black/white carbon fiber, etc. with your red overlays. If you take your time you should be able to do a clean install in 10-30 minutes. Of course the roll of extra vinyl will be sold separately from the group buy, but it will save you in shipping for one package instead of two.

Heads up, We reached the 6-10 person tier for tail light overlays, meaning you get them for $12.00 shipped!! 4 more people and it goes down to $10.00! Lets keep the buy going!


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

smurf can you make sure he checks postage for northern ireland united kingdom and not ireland as there is a big difference in postage price thanks mate


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you post a pic during the day of the back of the silver one in the OP?
It looks nice so far, but I have light tints on the car, and want to stay really light for the silver.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a roll of CF paper and I failed trying to wrap the chrome bar after the 2 Bow ties got done. I had the steering wheel one as well till it came off a few months ago.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

I know in the post it says group buy ends march 9th and we should pay after that so my question is when can i buy them and when can i get them those red tailights look good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ehousel said:


> I know in the post it says group buy ends march 9th and we should pay after that so my question is when can i buy them and when can i get them those red tailights look good


I am sending out PMs right now with the correct billing info. Once payment is confirmed they will be shipped within 1-2 days.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

money sent mate many thanks


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not interested in the group buy. I just had a couple questions. Do you know how your pieces (eyelids and taillight overlays) compare to that of Grafxwerks? Your overlays look nearly identical and in the group buy are a much better value. As for the eyelids, yours look like they cover more of the headlight which looks way better than theirs. Do you suppose you may do more than just carbon fiber in the future? I'd be interested in something else more likely.
Thanks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I am sending out PMs right now with the correct billing info. Once payment is confirmed they will be shipped within 1-2 days.


Replied last night. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> I'm not interested in the group buy. I just had a couple questions. Do you know how your pieces (eyelids and taillight overlays) compare to that of Grafxwerks? Your overlays look nearly identical and in the group buy are a much better value. As for the eyelids, yours look like they cover more of the headlight which looks way better than theirs. Do you suppose you may do more than just carbon fiber in the future? I'd be interested in something else more likely.
> Thanks.


I have yet to try Grafxwerks' overlays, however I assure you that the vinyl we use will last. Mixxed Auto has been making overlays for Subaru STI's/WRX's for a long time now, with no customer complaints whatsoever, and the set on my car has held up extremely well without any problems.

Looking at their headlight overlays they don't cover much of the headlight at all, and the part they do cover looks like a waste since that area is black from factory. Unless you were trying to color match your car, its practically useless. We will be making more templates in the future, and when they're made I will update the main MAD thread; however if you have any ideas for custom work feel free to PM me and I will work with Adam on making it work. I've already helped Sunline Fan with an order for his RV.

For those that have sent payment, I will send you an update tomorrow when I'm at Adam's getting parts of my car wrapped.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Shoot! I forgot to add a shipping address to my PayPal transaction! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have yet to try Grafxwerks' overlays, however I assure you that the vinyl we use will last. Mixxed Auto has been making overlays for Subaru STI's/WRX's for a long time now, with no customer complaints whatsoever, and the set on my car has held up extremely well without any problems.
> 
> Looking at their headlight overlays they don't cover much of the headlight at all, and the part they do cover looks like a waste since that area is black from factory. Unless you were trying to color match your car, its practically useless. We will be making more templates in the future, and when they're made I will update the main MAD thread; however if you have any ideas for custom work feel free to PM me and I will work with Adam on making it work. I've already helped Sunline Fan with an order for his RV.
> 
> For those that have sent payment, I will send you an update tomorrow when I'm at Adam's getting parts of my car wrapped.



I'm not concerned with the quality of your vinyl, don't even know what theirs is like. I was just mainly curious if you have seen there's in person. I was also commenting that for the eyelids your style is much nicer, I just wish you offered some other colors. And then the overlays look very similar but yours are priced better, especially with the group buy.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Orders are packed up and shipped today!


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

have you a rough idea how long mine will take mate


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> have you a rough idea how long mine will take mate


1-2 weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's cool Smurf .


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got mine today! Hopefully the weather will clear up so I can get them on! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks smurf


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Tail light over lay black


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine got here Monday afternoon. Gonna try and install them tonight in the heated garage. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

finally got round to fitting my headlight eyelids and they dont fit it says on them 2011 to 2013 my car is 2010 or am i missing some thing the tail light fitted fine please help as these are what i was really looking forward to having on my car


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Tail light overlay red for me 

Canada


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> finally got round to fitting my headlight eyelids and they dont fit it says on them 2011 to 2013 my car is 2010 or am i missing some thing the tail light fitted fine please help as these are what i was really looking forward to having on my car


Please PM me a picture of your car and the eyelid next to it. If you own a Cruze there should be no problem with the eyelid fitting.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0256046316084.363389.731486083&type=1&theater hope this link works smurf its maybe just the way im looking at it ? or maybe a few pics of how to install thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0256046316084.363389.731486083&type=1&theater hope this link works smurf its maybe just the way im looking at it ? or maybe a few pics of how to install thanks


Content is currently unavailable, please upload to an external website like photobucket. Especially with Facebook, since your privacy settings can prevent me from seeing the photo.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

warplane95 said:


> Tail light overlay red for me
> 
> Canada


White I sens thé cash?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

warplane95 said:


> White I sens thé cash?


Unfortunately you placed your request to join in on the group buy after it expired. However if you are still interested in buying a set you can visit mixxedautodesign.com and purchase from there.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any pics of the smoke? I saw the pictures on the website but I'd like to see some more before I purchase.


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Nvm, i see it ended


----------

